# What'cha Guys think of this girl?



## friafreedom756 (Jul 13, 2009)

I forgot to add, shes eight years old, quarterhorse mare. She was professionally trained 6 years ago, but has been a pasture pony since. I just started working her in March, and is doing quite well.


----------



## Pacifica (Apr 20, 2009)

It looks like shes a fun pony. If your just having fun with her I would start by triming her feet. Her toes are too long and her heel is very low to the ground. I also don't think she's chubby at all! She looks like she has a very healthy weight. Also, the 3rd picture looks like she is being a bit fussy with her bit. Try either changing the bit to something softer or use a flash.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I think she's in good weight. Agree with Pacifica about her feet.


----------



## friafreedom756 (Jul 13, 2009)

her feet have been done since these pictures. sorry I didnt add that earlier. They grow really fast and they are hard to keep up with. They are very solid and do not break at all.


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

A trim for her feet would be a nice start.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Trim her feet. Put horse boots on her legs. Wear proper riding breeches. Wear a helmet. Do you need that strong a bit? She seems unhappy with it, you should try a gentler bit. Have a relaxed seat when you ride her, you seem to be tense and arching. If you have a relaxed seat and back it will help her back relax as well. You also seem to be pulling back too much with the reins on the flat and she is hollowed out. Also, shorten your stirrups ESPECIALLY when you are jumping. Double check her saddle fits with a professional. When you jump, you shouldn't be standing that far up her neck for that height of a jump. All I can think of right now.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

She said the horses hooves have been trimmed since then.


----------



## 250girl (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks a little weak in the pasterns, nice body condition though! And don't worry about wearing "proper riding breeches", as long as you have proper riding shoes your pants don't matter unless you show. Just be safe and have fun!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

250girl said:


> And don't worry about wearing "proper riding breeches", as long as you have proper riding shoes your pants don't matter unless you show. Just be safe and have fun!


I agree with the 'don't worry about breeches' comment, but proper riding shoes?? I better not send in any pics of me riding barefoot & in a skirt, 'side saddle' on a stock saddle then!

Re her feet & comments about weak pasterns & heels too close to the ground, IME the closer to the ground the heels are the better *generally*, but the appearance of weak pasterns is probably because her heels are actually long there, but underslung(crushed forward), and because the toes are so long. Hopefully this is on the way to being resolved, but it will likely not be fixable in one *good* trim. While 6-weekly trims are the average, remember they're just that - an average. Many horses need more frequent trimming.

I'm a hoof care practitioner & there are other hoof-sperts here too, so if you want some critiques on her feet post-trim, send us some piccies.


----------



## 250girl (Sep 10, 2009)

loosie said:


> I agree with the 'don't worry about breeches' comment, but proper riding shoes?? I better not send in any pics of me riding barefoot & in a skirt, 'side saddle' on a stock saddle then! quote]
> 
> I've been riding in skate shoes for years. I've ridden barefoot in a skirt lots too in the summer, but always bareback. Sweaty butt in the saddle feels yucky haha. I keep my horses at my own place, and ride on my backroad, so I've had nobody to curb my unsafe riding practices. My parent's aren't horsepeople. But after years of riding green horses with skate shoes and no helmet, I'm still alive. As I tell the girls I give lessons to, " Do as I say, not as I do".:lol:
> 
> About the feet, proper trimming could probably help at lot. Those skinny pasterns still scare me a little.... but then agian, my horse is half Clydesdale... he has BIG legs!


----------



## dominoschica (Sep 1, 2009)

Your shorts and half chaps made me smile. I can just imagine the tan (or sunburn) lines.


As for her feet, next time he/she is out, ask your farrier to try to bring her toe in and build up her heel. It can't be fixed in one trim, but after a few times, you will be able to see a big difference.

Regarding the bit comments, what kind of bit are you using? It looks to be just a plain full cheek snaffle, which is not a harsh bit whatsoever. It is meant to be used with bit holders, however. These hold the full cheek snaffle in an upright position, which is how it is supposed to be used. I do agree that for whatever reason, your mare doesn't seem to be happy under saddle. I did notice you are at her mouth alot in most the pictures, and she is just sticking her nose out and trying to get away from the pressure. You could teach her how to give to pressure, and that will make her look nicer under saddle, and more fun/easier to ride then constantly pulling on her mouth all the time.

Overall, she is a cute mare. I wouldn't worry about her weight too much, I just think she is meant to be a little stocky. =]


----------



## friafreedom756 (Jul 13, 2009)

I do have proper riding britches, but I live on the Eastern Shore of Maryland. When I got the chance to ride, It would be at least 90 degrees with about 90% humidity. I ALWAYS ride in boots since I cannot stand my beet being stepped on. The shorts were a quick fix to the heat, and chaps because the saddle hurt my legs.  
These pictures were taken in June, before I stated having my trainer come to help me with her. She has improved so much since then. We found the bit problem. The bridle I was using was such poorly made the leather kept stretching, making the bit fall farther down into her mouth. Thats why she would act up until I pulled the reigns tight, because it pulled the bit back up. We thought she was just resisting the bit, but It wasn't the case. Those of you who think the snaffle is to harsh, what do you recomend using on a horse you are just breaking? I have always been told to use the simple snaffle.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

yay for being from maryland!  I dont know if you know where it is, but I'm from severna park. not too far from annapolis.

and cute horse. no critique thoughh.


----------



## Skeeter9 (Sep 3, 2009)

Try to post some current pictures of you riding her. It would be nice to see the progress she has made. Very smart of you to work with a trainer and get a good start wtih her. I'm sure you're learning lots and having fun.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

dominoschica said:


> As for her feet, next time he/she is out, ask your farrier to try to bring her toe in and build up her heel. ....
> It looks to be just a plain full cheek snaffle, which is not a harsh bit whatsoever. It is meant to be used with bit holders, however.


Agree with the toes needing to come back(but they may have by now, hopefully), but definitely don't agree with 'building heels up'. This is a very bad idea, if you want the horse to have healthy, properly functioning feet. 

Single jointed snaffles can most definitely be harsh(tho comparing them with worse ones means you can definitely do worse to your horse). They are such a common bit, but I've rarely actually seen them used with bit holders/keepers. The reason single jointed snaffles can be harsh is that the joint can gouge into the roof of the mouth, especially if it's used with a martingale or similar, and if both reins are pulled equally & with any strength, it has a 'nut cracker' effect on the tongue. I would use a double jointed(french) snaffle or a straight bar bit, at least until the horse is very well trained.



> just sticking her nose out and trying to get away from the pressure. You could teach her how to give to pressure, and that will make her look nicer under saddle, and more fun/easier to ride then constantly pulling on her mouth all the time.


...Not to mention less painful & more fun for the horse in question.:wink:



> Those of you who think the snaffle is to harsh, what do you recomend using on a horse you are just breaking?


A halter. I don't put a bit in a horse's mouth until they're reliable & confident yielding to gentle pressure in all manner of ways, and until I'm not relying on reins for control. That way, regardless what bit you're using, you're a lot less likely to hurt the horse with it, and it can be used for refinement of communication, rather than forcefully for control.


----------



## friafreedom756 (Jul 13, 2009)

Im in college now and I'm going home to see her this weekend, along with all the other animals. If I have time, and she behaves, I'll get some pics and post them when I can


----------

